# The Economy of Staying Home



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.activistpost.com/2013/03/the-economy-of-staying-home.html

Interesting that I should find this article in the morning reading. I had an interesting discussion with some folks at the office. There was just a big cube farm reorganization so lots of new faces around me.

They were talking about working from home one day a week and asked if I did it. I said no, that I did not have internet at home. They were all flabbergasted! How did I survive like that??? I mentioned that I did not have a cell phone either. Their jaws all dropped. They all agreed that their worlds would cease to exist if they did not have internet and the latest cell phone. One mentioned that their internet was out one night and they had to drive someplace to find a connection. The others all agreed that would be a disaster of epic proportions. They were all happy to hear I did have a dish so could watch TV.

What did I do if not chatting to someone across town or surfing for the latest You Tube cat flushing a toilet video? I said I had the puppy, my garden, books, lots of projects to keep me occupied and I go to bed at 9:00 and get a good night's sleep.

One guy I have talked to before mentioned that I was a dooms day prepper. I said no not dooms day but I have a weeks worth of food and water stored in case of a power outage or storm. I brought up a few of the ice storms we have had where power was out for several days. They all agreed it would be good to have that but they could always drive somewhere to get warm or buy something to eat, not a problem for them. I didn't press the issue, wrong mentality in this crowd.

One brought up that I must be saving a ton of money, for retirement? I said sure but did not mention the if I do not hold it in my hand I do not own it thing. I brought up how expensive things are getting so the budget does not stretch as far as it used to. All agreed and started moaning about how much they paid for shoes, clothing or the latest gadgets they had to have. This phone package was so much better than that one, Version vs. Sprint&#8230; I was trying to get around to food but the discussion deteriorated into whose phone was the coolest so I left.

I went and got my lunch from the fridge. Why was I eating at lunch 10:00 in the morning? I get up at 4:00 breakfast by 4:30 so for me it is lunch time. They could not believe someone would actually get up that early and went on about how late they stay up and how little sleep they get. They were amazed that I brought my lunch in every day also. Turns out most of them have 'no time for things like cooking'. These are young folks and most of them do not have families yet. Just what the heck do they do with all their time???

I was actually just as amazed at their lifestyles as they were at mine. No cooking? How do they know what they are eating? Freaking out with no internet for one night? Yikes! The zombies are everywhere and now I know several and can talk to them every day. When the credit cards and internet stop working&#8230; well&#8230; you better be at your location mighty fast, things are going to get ugly real quick. At least in the city where I work.


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

This is why I'm soooooooo glad I do not live in the city...

Couldn't pay me enough to live in the city..


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm about 30 miles out of the city. It was the only place I could find an acre or more AND AFFORD it. I do have to commute into one to work.


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

And that's the thing that concerns me...we are only 35 miles from the city on the east and the west 

I hope by the time city dwellers figure out the gov aint coming they aren't able to walk that far..


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, hubby and I are always amazed at how you see these people who do everything with their phone in their hands. You can see them trying to juggle it and whatever else they're holding, and instead of putting the phone down or away they try to hold it all. I just laugh at them. I often wonder if they have sex either while holding the phone or on the phone. *snickers*
So many people do not know how to cook and they buy every meal. How can they afford it is what I ask. It is so much cheaper to make your own meals and bring your lunches than to pay for them at fastfood places.
I know a number of people at hubby's work stay up either playing video games or watching reality tv and then they come in late or dragging their butts because they only got a few hours of sleep.
It really makes you wonder how the human race will make it in the future if these are the people who are going to be leading it. Kinda scary if you think about it.


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> Yep, hubby and I are always amazed at how you see these people who do everything with their phone in their hands. You can see them trying to juggle it and whatever else they're holding, and instead of putting the phone down or away they try to hold it all. I just laugh at them. I often wonder if they have sex either while holding the phone or on the phone. *snickers*
> So many people do not know how to cook and they buy every meal. How can they afford it is what I ask. It is so much cheaper to make your own meals and bring your lunches than to pay for them at fastfood places.
> I know a number of people at hubby's work stay up either playing video games or watching reality tv and then they come in late or dragging their butts because they only got a few hours of sleep.
> It really makes you wonder how the human race will make it in the future if these are the people who are going to be leading it. Kinda scary if you think about it.


I really doubt any of these types will be leading much of anything...they will be totally lost....more than likely they won't last long in a shft ...

Then again I think we already have a form of them leading things now..:nuts:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

While being close to town I feel pretty safe in my little dirt road community. I think there are 285 ‘manufactured’ homes on lots of 1 to 5 acres. Any given afternoon or evening you can hear gunshots from the community. For anyone wandering into it I would think this would be a warning that there might be easier places to rob. There are also lots of dogs in yards that bark warnings when a car goes by. My black lab pup makes my yard look scary. She is 76 pounds and 25” tall but her feet are 3 ¼ inches across. I come home every night and look at the dirt path with these HUGE tracks all up and down it and chuckle. Anyone seeing them would think there is a mighty large dog, and her bark is deep and low also.

I wonder how they afford all this stuff too. Sure some are two income homes, that would give me all of one income to invest or prep with! But, I struggle making ends meet, how can someone making about the same afford to live in a nicer home, in town, feed/clothe a family and still have cash for electronic toys. Not to mention the $200 a month for internet/phone packages AND to eat out every day! It boggles my mind.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

> I often wonder if they have sex either while holding the phone or on the phone. *snickers*


Yes they do and then they post it online.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

it'd called phone sex. I wonder though if that means they are having sex with the phone :scratch:tmi:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Trinka said:


> I really doubt any of these types will be leading much of anything...they will be totally lost....more than likely they won't last long in a shft ...
> 
> Then again I think we already have a form of them leading things now..:nuts:


You might be surprised! Some of the most least likely people tend to shine when the chips are down. Who would have thought Audie Murphy would have done what he did and at the age that he did it?

Look back to see what soldiers/kids did in Vietnam. When you think about it, some people will rise to the occasion and out do all others. Those are the ones that become leaders. When the chips are down, it is the one that picks them up that causes the world to turn.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Woody said:


> I wonder how they afford all this stuff too. Sure some are two income homes, that would give me all of one income to invest or prep with! But, I struggle making ends meet, how can someone making about the same afford to live in a nicer home, in town, feed/clothe a family and still have cash for electronic toys. Not to mention the $200 a month for internet/phone packages AND to eat out every day! It boggles my mind.


Cash!?! They've probably never paid cash for anything in their life. Credit is how they live, they rob Peter to pay Paul. Their marriages usually buckle under the financial pressure.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

They are a different type of people down there. There are a lot of "plastic" people there. When my daughter lived down there i used to go visit, have lunch and people watch. You wouldn't think that people would be that much different in such a small distance apart. 
Hey Woody. There is always cheaper property North of you.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Trinka said:


> I really doubt any of these types will be leading much of anything...they will be totally lost....more than likely they won't last long in a shft ...
> 
> Then again I think we already have a form of them leading things now..:nuts:


I believe that you are correct. How many people running this country do you think can cook, much less grow a garden? Our "leaders" are just sheep with over inflated egos.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Woody said:


> I said no, that I did not have internet at home.


Do you access the forums at work then? I personally have "fantasized" about getting rid of the internet for reasons of expense and the social damage done.



Woody said:


> I mentioned that I did not have a cell phone either.


They are so damn expensive. Good for you. Required for my work.  Although when my upgrade is available in July I will probably get rid of my smart phone.



Woody said:


> surfing for the latest You Tube cat flushing a toilet video?


At first, I laughed. Then, I totally YouTubed "cat flushing toilet" and let me say, my friend, you are missing out. 

But seriously, you're living a lifestyle that I envy!


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

backlash said:


> Yes they do and then they post it online.


OMG to much info....I DO NOT WANT TO KNOW

I am so glad that even though our boys are 28,25 &23 they can all cook, rather well too. As a matter of fact the one that just got married in August cooks better than his wife. If it was not for them I think they would have a very bland diet.

We do have cell phones but we do not have a house phone. Hubby has to have one for work but we have the Straight talk plan that is $30 a month. So $60 for both is cheaper than the freaking house phone would be with long distance. We did spluge and get cable and internet when we moved since we are not feeding three sets of hollow legs but it is just basic cable and it is still up for debate as to whether we will keep it or not. We actually live in a town of about 20k but there is nothing really here, a WalMart, no Home Depot or Lowes. Lots of local home town businesses.

As for as driving somewhere to get warm and food, I wonder if they have given that much thought, if their power is out just how far will they have to drive to find a place with power. Do they really want to drive on icy roads? I am from the south and there is one thing us sutherns know YOU DO NOT drive on ice. I hope they have extra socks and a warm blanket.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Audie Murphy was a Texan. I walked by the place his plane crashed in Virginia (twice). Texas flag was flyin' in his honor . . . upside down. I fixed it.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have Internet at home (I work from home as well), we do have a landline only bc our cell sucks at home. We both have cell phones bc we also do a lot of travel. We do not have cable. My 9yo can feed himself for days without any help. He can also mend his own clothes. 

Many of my peers are of the ' I'll just drive somewhere' mentality and some think its absolutely fascinating that our home is so small (20x40) and that we built it that way, not because of money (we own the land, cld have built a mansion is we wanted to), but bc I don't want to spend days cleaning a huge house and who really needs 4 bathrooms? We do cook at home more often than eating out (DH and son live Golden Corral). I have very few electric appliances, do not wear makeup, or spend hundreds on new clothes. Those are not going to help you SHTF.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the people that build mini mansions and the bedrooms are all upstairs. Not only is it hotter in the summer, when they are 80 they will still need to climb those stairs... LOL

You don't need to have more than one bathroom when you have trees outside...


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

what are they doing with all their time? Hooked into meaningless Facebook games!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I love the people that build mini mansions and the bedrooms are all upstairs. Not only is it hotter in the summer, when they are 80 they will still need to climb those stairs... LOL
> 
> You don't need to have more than one bathroom when you have trees outside...


Ok, I get to play the other side of the conversation....

That is why I have two Master bed rooms...  The 800 sq ft one up stairs (not counting the bathroom or the walk-in closet that covers the entire 3 car garage below it), and a 650 sq ft one down stairs... Oh and there is space for an elevator... Our house doesn't have one, but the retired Pittsburg Steelers defensive lineman across the street does have one... Oh yeah 5.5 baths... Total time to clean 6500 sq ft - 2 hrs... We keep it clean - 98%, so it is dusting, vacuuming, and then hand mop 3500 sq ft of wood floors every Sunday.. It takes me longer to do the damn laundry! LOL and yes I do the laundry, not the wife.

Ok ok ok... I see some of your point of views... As for those that live a certain lifestyle that is unexplainable, as you would classify me from appearance, but not every book's "cover" is what is inside. Yes, I have 4 cell phones all on unlimited data and talk plans - BUT grandfathered pricing from when my wife was a SVP at Verizon for life - $80 a month total... We eat out or I go get 1-2 nights a week, otherwise I cook. Why eat out 1-2 nights a week, because I can, or I don't want to cook, or I have been slammed with a stressful situation all day and just don't feel like it... And it is a 15 minute drive just to McDees...so yeah, I am that tired NOT to cook. In the house we have 5 TVs bigger than 60 inch, and 2 between 42 and 60. Not to mention, wife laptop, her PC, and ipad, my laptop, iPad, backup iPad, daughter's desktop, laptop and the good iPod that came have Internet access via wifi - plus around 4 servers and 4 other desktops (business related)...

Why? In part because we can afford it, plain and simple. We have both worked are butts off for it - leave for work at 6:30 come home around 8 - 5 days a week, not have time for lunch... Oh yeah, no over time either... So it is rewards to ourselves, we can pay cash for it, or we buy it with interest free loans and pay them off before the interest starts. My bedroom furniture is a year old last month, we spent over $10,000+ at Haverty's for it... we did the 18 month interest free, and paid it off in 9 months.

Now, back to that book cover... There is a 3000 sq ft basement here. There is a gun safe with plenty of ammo, and use to have a very nice selection of guns until they fell in the river on a rafting trip in NC.... I have around 1.5-2 years worth of food... 200 gallons of water... Multiple ways to keep warm and cook... Hunting, fishing, and around 750,000 seeds... Who'd a thunk a Vette driving a-hole like me is a prepper?

Buuut let me also say, there ARE a lot of people living well above their means... We all (or most of us do at least), complain about the federal debt... I helped compile and co-author a published article back in 2001, the average household credit card debt was $9,000 per person... Today's figure is $30,000 or more... 12 years and MORE than TRIPLE!!!

Me? Only debt is the 3 car notes, and my house note. Yes, I have credit cards, smallest limit is greater than the average US household income... What do I buy with them? Not much, I charge gas and cigarettes to one every week, but it is paid in full at invoice. Why do I have them, today in case of a need to buy something large (business or personal)...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My husband and I work our butts off too, 6-8 everyday and even if we did have the money to afford all you have-we wldnt get it. We have 1 laptop between us even tho we cld have bought 2, our son doesn't have a computer bc he's 9, we have 4 tv's all 19", and our tiny house. Just because you CAN buy something, doesn't mean you SHOULD. 

And as for the money, our church has a private school in the works and we wld donate largely for them to make that dream come true.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> My husband and I work our butts off too, 6-8 everyday and even if we did have the money to afford all you have-we wldnt get it. We have 1 laptop between us even tho we cld have bought 2, our son doesn't have a computer bc he's 9, we have 4 tv's all 19", and our tiny house. Just because you CAN buy something, doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> 
> And as for the money, our church has a private school in the works and we wld donate largely for them to make that dream come true.


You missed the point of my post... My point is, you are all saying that those with McMansions are "wasteful" and "doomed sheeple". That they are fools for spending so much... Now I would agree with you for "those who are living above their means" - hell I see this in my own neighborhood - yes, there is a partner of a top 10 law firm, an ex-pro NFL player, 3 CEO, a CIO, but there is also 2 families that you know that they are "house poor", even though they live in an $800,000+ house and I constantly think, they are "dumba..es" for buying that house and cash strapping themselves. I also have learned something - you can't take it with you. My dad is a multimillionaire - if you look at my parents you would think common middle class... My parents hardly ever splurge, they in their 70's still own two business and love to stock pile that money away - as the only child - I should be saying yippie for me, but seriously, they haven't ever taken a decent vacation together, they haven't looked at life outside of their work and gone - wow, I want to go to Vegas and lay down a $1,000 on black at a roulette wheel, or seen their favorite musicians play at a concert, or been to a play or opera, seen the Grand Canyon, etc... When I was younger - middle school, I knew I loved business like my parents, they instilled that desire to be the best at what I do, and to drive myself to make the absolute most of myself financially. The only difference, I swore I would not be a miser. When I finally made it to a $100k a year salary - I bought a $300 Mont Blanc pen, when I hit $250k, I bought a $750 one and when I hit the $400k mark, I bought a $12k watch - in cash. My dad each time asked why??? 1) when I am signing clients up for my service which could cost them 50-100k a year, they don't need to be signing with a bic pen. 2) because I can't take it to the grave... I am going to enjoy the money I make.

Most of my post was in jest, but also to make a point to you, that not everything appears just like you think. It wasn't meant to say well, we work harder than you, we have more na-nah-na-na-nah BS... I don't play that game, and am truly sorry if you took my post that way. Your idea that 100% of those in McMansions are all sheeple, well sorry some of us aren't. I am not saying you don't work hard for the money you make, I am giving you MY point of view on the money "WE" make, and how we choose to spend it. We like our toys, from electronics to jewelry to high end sports cars to lavish casino trips... You shouldn't put people down for what they have accomplished because succeeding financially has always been a part of the "American Dream". All of my preps have been made in 8 months, from zero to where I am now. My first post listed what I had done so far... Many people went "holy cow" or impressive. Those purchases at the time was within 1 week of me going shit, I see the light in regards to the financial markets and accumulating government debt. Since then, I have spent $2-3k a month to improve my families odds of surviving if SHTF...

In regards to you giving significantly to a charity, great! I hardly ever mention what I give, partly because I am a freemason (and we prefer to work anonymously within the community) the other part because I feel that the amount I give should be private to me, my wife, and the charities we choose to support... but I will say I give both financially and my time every year.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I think a lot of the forum members are hard working, switched on people. I consider myself a hard worker, long hours everyday, independent. We all use our time and money in different ways. It's nice to see you're spending your money where you want to invision, I don't see your spending any different to the next person who chooses carefully where they will put every dollar reguardless of $$ earned in a year. I look at those around me and see massive debt and less than frugal spending, it's not the lifestyle I'd choose. We have cell phones here, as landline is not an option, we have the cheapest internet connection we can get out here, dial up, lol. We do eat out every now and then as I like to eat something someone else has cooked occasionally (eat out is usually a picnic with bakery bread and a slab of cheese and dip). We know our income is never going to go up, it has every chance of going down and we live within our means. I believe my community has become one based on consumerism, community and self reliance have become a thing of the past. I have a strong belief that healthy communities are made up of individuals that can look after themselves, not just to earn a $$ living but also able to switch hats and take on a job they may not have experience in and try hard to get the job finished and finished well. It seems the appearance of wealth and happiness is much more important to the community as a whole than the reality of wealth and happiness is.


----------

